# Depth Finder Question



## Don't Say (Aug 5, 2008)

I read the installation instructions but they didn't answer my question. Can you shorten the wires between the display and the transducer, is it matched like a thermacouple?


----------



## sccamper (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont know if it should be done. I know its a shielded wire, which in itself is splicable. But Ive heard of distortion on the screen from people with cut, then spliced together wire. If my wire gets cut, I will try to splice it back before I buy a new transducer. 

I left my excess rolled with a wire tie hiden under my TM mount.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't cut it either! I would roll and tuck!

Why do you want to cut it?


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't either.

ST


----------



## russ010 (Aug 8, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend cutting either. I do satellite communications in the Air Force and those cables are not made to be spliced. Roll them up and zip tie them away - You never know if you upgrade boats and want to have the transducer at the back and the screen in the front.

You'll also pick up unwanted interference unless you have the correct splicing tools and connectors. Aluminum boats are like one big antenna - they pick up every signal in the air waves.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it either... my dad tried this on one of his previous boats and the unit never read as well as it did before he cut it.


----------

